# TCN and STILL bar chewing



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a triple critter nation stacked vertically for my 4 rats they use the whole thing but my Mei is still chewing on the bars. I keep plenty of chews in the cage and hammocks and everything else recommended so why OS she doing this?  I will admit I need to restock on toys but its not like they are bored


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe he just got into the habit of doing it? Try putting something he doesn't like on the bars, like when kids chew finger nails. I hear rats aren't usually fans of Vegemite of you can get it. You could also try giving nuts in the shell to distract him.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

We can only get buts in the shell in the winter around here  what could be safe other than veggiemite to put on the bars? And for such a big cage?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I know you can put "bitter apple" pet spray on them or hot sauce. Is it only in one place? You can get willow balls or wooden peg ball things for rabbits that you can put hard dog treats in instead of nuts in shell.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I should get them some more willow balls and tunnels. Its just a sometimes thing and yeah I have only.noticed her doing it in the middle cage


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Does she do it by a sleeping place or wheel, by any chance? My friend's girls chew the bars next to their wheel because they want more space to run and next to their igloo because they're trying to expand sleeping quarters.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Its in the same cage but on the opposite side


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, then I'm out of ideas. Nervous habit? Maybe she feels that the rest of your house is her home? Yep, I'm out


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I never hear it when I'm not in the room? Maybe attention?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

That sounds plausible.. Is she one of those in you face rats when she's out?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

She does both she loves being loved but likes having the option to explore


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Then your probobly right, it's an attention thing. Or a exploring thing. Or something like that, I just remembered that one of the boys would pull on the cage bars right after I put him in because he wanted out again.


----------



## coffeegirl (Aug 19, 2012)

My rat does that also. After I put her back in, she'll start chewing on the cage bars.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

She doesn't do it when I out her back in ... maybe its just a coincidence I am in the room because she doesn't seem to want anything from me lol


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Darn, I almost thought we solved it. Maybe she just going ''hey mum, hey, look over hear mum, look'' and then when you look or say something she feels like your paying attention to her. Sounds like a child, and we all know how childlike rats can be


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

When she does it I run my finger over her nose to say stop. Firmly but not to hurt her or anything


----------

